# wildcamping spot required near spalding



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, looking for a wild camping spot between Boston and Spalding or anywhere near Spalding

any help appreciated 

thanks john


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

When and for how long?

Linda


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

have stopped a couple of weekends at the nature reserve at Plummers Car Park [ 52.9608765 0.0790446]not used it for over a year now but only about 10 mls from spalding on the corner of the wash


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Not free, but not expensive, try The Fun House (childrens play barn) next to Baytree arden Centre. Water, Dump point and cafe on site. Excllent arden Centre, not far (2 miles) Sprinfields Shopping/Outlet Village.
£5 when we stayed there.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

this weekend sat sun nights


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a shame. You would have been welcome to stay in our garden, but between the snow and all the previous rain the ground is too poor at the moment.

There is a layby on the A17, about half a mile from the A16/A17 roundabout, just past Blue Line Trailers which would probably be alright for an overnight stop.

The Riverside Hotel (01775 680675) on the A16 at Surfleet, PE11 4DG and The Ship (01775 680547) Reservoir Road, Surfleet Seas End, Spalding PE11 4DH both allow stopovers. Might be conditional on having a meal - not sure.

The Bluebell Inn (01406 540300), Whaplode St Catherine's, Spalding, PE12 6SN allow you to stop for £5 refundable if you have a meal. EHU £2.50. There is also a micro brewery on the site. We have not stayed here, but we can recommend the food. http://www.thebluebell.net/about.aspx

Hope you have a good weekend wherever you stop. It's still snowing here at the moment, but hopefully it might turn to rain before the end of the night.

Linda


----------

